# Squirrel



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys haven't posted lately cause I've been busy but today I saw a squirrel climb up a tree from inside my house so I grabbed my slingshot went outside grabbed some nice gravel and walked around up to the tree and there he was sitting up on a high limb I pulled the pouch back to my ear and let her fly and connected with a solid head shot here he is.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shot bud, what tubes are those?

cheers!


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Emitto but to be completely honest I do not know I think 2040 but I don't know


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go! Good job using a stone ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

natureboy922 said:


> Thanks Emitto but to be completely honest I do not know I think 2040 but I don't know


That's amazing if it is 2040. I got 195fps with 3/8" steel with 3050 !, barely enough zip to hurt a mouse. It would have had a hard time throwing a stone of any size out of the slingshot ! ... my 3050 must have been very bad stuff.

wll


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe that is not what it is wll but I honestly do not know what it is


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

natureboy922 said:


> Maybe that is not what it is wll but I honestly do not know what it is


Nice shooting BTW ;- )

And with a stone to boot ;- ) very nice.

wll


----------

